# Grf/ghrp 2 serum test



## gymrat827 (Jun 27, 2012)

not my own but useful info


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice results and very interesting results GM, I still going to read trhu the whole thread to see how 100/100 protocol came out. Wonder which brand he used. Thnx for sharing this


----------



## Spongy (Jul 3, 2012)

ok, this has my attention!  I have LONG LONG LONG been a peptide skeptic and even run my own bloods that have shown NOTHING.  I am still a skeptic, and I think it's possible we may not be seeing the whole picture here, but I will be reading the thread in its entirety and may just have to give Peps another shot!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 11, 2012)

they are worth it if you can get them at good prices.  Also dosing is very very important.  I really like to use some IGF to boost there anabolic gains also.  man pwr never has sales but GWP does, osta does, etc etc.

if you can get them cheap and use big doses you will see results.... (or i do) but i think being younger has something to do with it....  if your body isnt producing much GH how can it release big pulses of it..??  so as long as your not above 35 or so you should get something from them.


----------

